# New sound card for Asus P5GD1 - FM / S motherboard



## PMR12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi there,
I have a Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo P desktop PC which has an Asus P5GD1 - FM/S motherboard. The on-board soundcard has malfunctioned and I was thinking of replacing it with a Creative SB Audigy SE PCI soundcard.
I have downloaded the motherboard manual off the internet and it does not seem to mention anything about disabling the onboard sound.

Would it just be a case of me fitting the sound card in the PCI slot and then installing the drivers and nothing much else?
Am I likely to have to make complicated changes to the BIOS?

Sorry it it seems a dumb question.

Thanks for any advice
Paul


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi. Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Uninstall the onboard audio drivers and software in Control Panel > Add or remove programs.

Reboot and enter BIOS. 
Under Advanced > Onboard devices configuration - Disable the Azalia controller.
Save and exit BIOS.

Then install your new sound card.


----------



## PMR12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information,

Have ordered a new Creative soundcard and speakers.

With your advice swapping over the sound card should hopefully go fine.

:grin::grin:
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile: Post back if you have any problems.


----------



## PMR12 (Nov 5, 2007)

I tried uninstalling the Microsoft HD Sound from the "add / remove" programs and then uninstalling the Realtek sound driver (from System Hardware). I then rebooted and went into the BIOS and disabled the Azalia controller. (At one point it might have mentioned something about problem with Realtek audio).

I fitted the Creative Soundcard into one of the PCI sound cards. After the PC was restarted it would not fully load Windows XP always after a couple seconds rebooting and going into the choice of Safe Mode etc. Even by choosing Safe Mode it is impossible to get Windows to load.

I have tried removing the new Sound Card and re-enabling the Azalia Controller, but nothing I can seem to do will enable Windows to reload.

Any suggestions of what to do???

Paul


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] New sound card for Asus P5GD1 - FM / S motherboard*

Disable the Azalia in BIOS.

Tap F8 when the computer is starting > a menu will appear > choose *Last Known Good Configuration*


----------

